# Discount & Promo Codes



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Until recently, the rule on posting discount and promotional codes has been unclear. We have now finalised this rule:

*They can ONLY be posted by SPONSORS and in the **signatures** of REPS.*

Anyone breaking this rule with receive an infraction, and repeated offence will result in a ban.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

awesome! no more rep code begging :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bumping this as a reminder. We've been seeing a fair few discount codes recently that* are not permitted.*


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Can I ask why its not allowed? Is it so the board remains impartial and neutral towards all sponsors?

Only asking as when I went to buy from TPW I got a few promotion codes pm'd to me so it just goes behind the scenes.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Can I ask why its not allowed? Is it so the board remains impartial and neutral towards all sponsors?
> 
> Only asking as when I went to buy from TPW I got a few promotion codes pm'd to me so it just goes behind the scenes.


Lorian explains it quite well here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/213597-discount-codes.html


----------

